# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  زفرات مهموم ... وتأوّهات مكلوم ... ربِّ إنّي مسّني الضرّ وأنت أرحم الرّاحمين

## عيد فهمي

(1) زفرة الربيع
(الكامل)
جاء الرّبيع بوجهه المسرورِ *** يكسو عيون بناته بالنّورِ
فكأنّما قطر النّدى فوق الرّبى *** درر البحور على نُحُور الحُورِ
وكأنّ كلّ فراشة في غصنها *** تاج يكلّل هامة المخمورِ
وكأنّ نور البدر في غسق الدُّجى *** نغم الرحيل على شفا الشّحرورِ
وكأنّ وقع النّجم في صدر السّما *** قُبَل المحبِّ على ستور الدُّورِ
لكنّني حيران في تلك السّما *** متفرّق كالضّوء في المنشورِ
هجمت على قلبي جحافل محنتي *** تسبي عذارى بهجتي وحبوري 
وتلاعبت هذي الهموم بمهجتي *** كتلاعب الأطفال بالعصفورِ
يشدون لهوًا وهْو يشدو لوعةً *** لا فرق بين الباكِ والمسرورِ
وأريد أن أنسى فأنسى أنّني *** أنسى فأذكر ما يزيد شروري

----------


## عيد فهمي

(2) زفرة الماضي
(البسيط)
أذاك همّ ام ذاك كنز قارونِ *** أم هل ترى السّعد يا ابن أخت هارونِ
فليتها لم تلدني ليتها عقمت *** أو ليتني متّ قبل أن يسمّوني
عيدٌ وليس به من اسمه علَق *** ولا نصيب سوى صوتٍ يناديني
وقفت كالظلّ في بيداء ذاكرتي *** فما رأيت سوى ماضٍ يُبكّيني
خلفي أمامي يميني شمألي عدمٌ *** أرضي سمائي بلا فوق ولا دُونِ
وشمس كربي دنت لمّا رأت أثري *** فكاد سيل لعاب الشّمس يشويني
وحلّ بي سقَم ينمو على عَجلٍ *** فاليوم من عُمُري عامٌ له دوني
نما ففاض على جسمي فجلّلني *** فصرت سقْما بجسم السّقْم يشكوني
وملّني اللّيلُ من شكوي الهمومَ به *** فبات ينتظر الإصباح يجلوني
يا كاشف السوء إنّي مسّني ضررٌ *** يا من إذا ما مرضتُ فهْو يشفيني

----------


## أبو الأسود البواسل

أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{ أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ{1} وَوَضَعْنَا عَنكَ وِزْرَكَ{2} الَّذِي أَنقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ{3} وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ{4} فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً{5} إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً{6} فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانصَبْ{7} وَإِلَى رَبِّكَ فَارْغَبْ{8} }

ماذا بك ياشيخ عيد أأنت محسود.

توكل على الله ، وصلي على رسول الله ، اللهم صلي وسلم عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

أعلم هذه الدنيا أصبح فيها الحليم حيران ، ولكن { أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ }

يا شيخ عيد اسمع هذه القصة .

كان في حجر أمه طفل لم يمشي بعد ، وأمه قروية ، لا تعلم أن الشمس تؤذي الطفل.

جلست به تحت الشمس حتى مرض بالحمى ، وفقد سمعه.

وهذا الأمر قديم منذ 55 سنة تقريبا ، لم يكن الطب تقدم كما الآن.

نشأ يحب العلم ، لكن يصعب عليه التعلم ، يحضر المحاضرات فلا يسمع ويتألم ، إلى أن هداه الله تعالى إلى فكرة.

تعلم لغة الشفاة ، واستمر في التعلم كان يرحل عن بلاده ليتلقى عن المشايخ وعمره 15 سنة.

قالوا له مستحيل أن تصل إلى درجة علمية معينة .

ولكنه اليوم وصل إلى المرحلة العلمية التي يسمونها برفسور ، وبز البرفسورات .

شيخي الكريم ، كم عانى حتى أصبح آية من آيات الله في العلم والمعرفة، وما زال يعاني، ثبته الله تعالى و حفظه الله تعالى ،وأطال عمره وجعله من سعداء الدارين ، اللهم آمين .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ماذا بك ياشيخ عيد أأنت محسود.


لو كنتَ تعلمُ ما بي كنتَ تعذرني

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الحمدُ لله ، لا يُحمد على مكروه سواه  .. 
أشد بلاء الأنبياء ثم الذين يلونهم ، وكلٌ والله له نصيب وافر مما أصابك ، ولكن الأجر على الله.
والله المستعان.
حفظك الله شيخنا عيد ، جعل الله أيامك أعياد ..

----------


## عيد فهمي

(3) زفرة الأم
(الهزج)
سئمتُ الليل لا لليـ *** ـلِ لكن للذي فيهِ
همومٌ مزّقت كبدي *** وكـبّته على فيهِ
أكلّ الدهر آلامٌ *** وبحر الحزن يَسقيهِ 
تقول الأمّ يا ولدي *** غدًا تبدو دَراريهِ
وتقضي العيش في لهوٍ *** وتَدليلٍ وتَرفيهِ
فإنَّ اللهَ قد أعطا *** ك علمًا لا تُدانيهِ
كنوز الأرض لو جُمعتْ *** وبرًّا بي يُوازيه
ووجهًا كالضحى يَزهو *** وذابت شمسه فيهِ
على البدر له دينٌ *** من الحسن يُوفّيهِ
يبيتُ الليل يَحرسهُ *** يُعوّذه ويَرقيهِ
قصائد شعرِيَ انتظمتْ *** فلمْ تسطعْ تُوفّيه
فليس الشعر يكفيهِ *** وإنْ عذُبت قوافيهِ
فلو ضاقتْ بك الدنيا *** فخذْ قلبي وعِش فيهِ
ولا تحزنْ فذا كربٌ *** وإنّ الله يُجليهِ
وتُقسمُ وهْي كاذبةٌ *** ودمع العين تُخفيهِ
وكِذْبُ الأمّ مَرحمةٌ *** تُداوي القلب تُسليهِ

----------


## عيد فهمي

> حفظك الله شيخنا عيد ، جعل الله أيامك أعياد ..


آميــــــــــــ  ـــن

----------


## أبو أمامة الجيزي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
ماذا بك يا شيخ عيد خلعت قلوبنا
شيخنا الحبيب
فرج الله همك وأذهب غمك وشرح صدرك

----------


## عيد فهمي

> شيخنا الحبيب
> فرج الله همك وأذهب غمك وشرح صدرك


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

يا عود هونها بتهون (مش تقلي زدتني حزنا لأنك ذكرتني بالشيخ محمد عمرو الله يرحمو)
قال إبراهيم الحربي: "الرجل هو الذي يدخل غمه على نفسه، ولا يغم عياله. كان بي شقيقة خمساً وأربعين سنة، ما أخبرت بها أحداً قط........"
طبعا الكمال درجات وإلا فالتنفيث عما في القلب شيء طيب وصحي

كان الله لك وفرّج عنك ونفس

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

إن الأمور إذا التوت وتعقدت       جاء القضاء من الكريم فحلها
 فلعل يسراً بعد عسر علّها         ولعل من عَقَدَ العقود يحلّها

ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها     فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج

----------


## أبو الأسود البواسل

> لو كنتَ تعلمُ ما بي كنتَ تعذرني


أبيات الشعر يا شيخ واضحة .




> الحمدُ لله ، لا يُحمد على مكروه سواه .. 
> أشد بلاء الأنبياء ثم الذين يلونهم ، وكلٌ والله له نصيب وافر مما أصابك ، ولكن الأجر على الله.
> والله المستعان.
> حفظك الله شيخنا عيد ، وجعل الله أيامك أعياد ..


{وَاصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلاَّ بِاللّهِ }

لابد أن نتهم عقولنا ونتأكد أن لله تعالى حكمة . فاصبر واثبت وتوكل على الله تعالى .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قال إبراهيم الحربي: "الرجل هو الذي يدخل غمه على نفسه، ولا يغم عياله. كان بي شقيقة خمساً وأربعين سنة، ما أخبرت بها أحداً قط........"
> طبعا الكمال درجات وإلا فالتنفيث عما في القلب شيء طيب وصحي


أخي الحبيب
لستُ في حال تسمح لي بالردود العلمية
لكن مَن شبّ على شيء شاب عليه
وقد شببتُ على ردّ كل ما خالف السنّة ولو ظاهرًا ولو بغير قصد
فأقول:
بل رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أكمل حالا وأكثر صبرا وأرفع منزلة وأعلى درجة وأعلم بالله وأخشى لله وأصبر على قضاء الله من إبراهيم الحربي
ومع ذلك فهل لما أصابه صداع الرأس لم يخبر أهله خمسا وأربعين سنة؟
كلا ... والله 
بل أعلم أهله بمرضه فقال:
«وارأساه» (متفق عليه)
ولئن أقتدي به أحب إلي من أن أقتدي بألف ألف ألف مثل إبراهيم الحربي على جلالته!



> لابد أن نتهم عقولنا ونتأكد أن لله تعالى حكمة . فاصبر واثبت وتوكل على الله تعالى .


سبحان الله
أخي الحبيب
لولا علمي أنك لا تقصد إلا خيرا ما حدّثتك ، فاسمع مني هذا الحديث:
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:
لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة وعك أبو بكر وبلال:
فكان أبو بكر إذا أخذته الحمى يقول:كل امرئ مصبح في أهله *** والموت أدنى من شراك نعله وكان بلال إذا أقلع عنه الحمى يرفع عقيرته يقول:
ألا ليت شعري هل أبيتن ليلة *** بواد وحولي إذخر وجليل 
وهل أردن يوما مياه مجنة *** وهل يبدون لي شامة وطفيل (متفق عليه)
فها هما أنشدا الشعر حال بلائهما كما أنشدتُ
واشتكيا كما اشتكيتُ
وأسمعا كما أسمعتُ
وبكيا كما بكيتُ
وتمنّيا كما تمنّيتُ
فهل قال لهما رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : لابد أن نتهم عقولنا ونتأكد أن لله تعالى حكمة؟
ما أشد قسوة هذا الكلام وإن لم يُقصد به إلا خيرا
لا والله ... ما أنّبهما ... ولا لامهما ... بل دعا لهما ولجميع أصحابه فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
«اللهم حبب إلينا المدينة كحبنا مكة أو أشد اللهم بارك لنا في صاعنا وفي مدنا وصححها لنا وانقل حماها إلى الجحفة»
(متفق عليه وهو باقي الحديث السابق)
فلأنت أعلم بما ينبغي أن يقال في مثل هذه الحال من رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
أو لقد شغلك استحضار مقام الدعوة للرضا بالقضاء ، عن مقام الرحمة بأهل البلاء ، فنطقت بلسانك ما فيه قسوة وإيذاء ، لمن هم في حال لا يحتمل أدنى لوم ولا عتاب
واسمع مني أنت وجميع إخوانك وتعلموا عِلمًا لا أجد من حولي صدورا تحمله عني قبل موتي ، فوالله قد لا أقوى على كتابة مثل ذلك بعد يومي هذا على صغر سني إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمته:
إذا أردت أن تتعلّم الصبر فعليك بالقرآن والسنة
وإذا أردت أن تتعلّم الرحمة فعليك بالقرآن والسنّة
وإذا أردت أن تتعلّم الحكمة فعليك بالقرآن والسنّة
وإذا أردت أن تتعلم جميع مكارم الأخلاق فعليك بالقرآن والسنّة
وكلام أهل العلم جميعا على رءوسنا
وقصصهم عبرة لنا
لكنها يستدل لها ولا يستدل بها
ويبحث عن أصلها ولا يقاس عليها
فاقرءوا في حلية الأولياء وصفة الصفوة وسير الأعلام كيف شئتم ففيها من المواعظ حُلل
وحدثوا منها ولا حرج
لكن عند الاحتجاج فدعوا أولئك وعليكم بالنبع الصافي القرآن والسنّة
ففيهما من كل داء داواء ، ولكل سؤال جواب ، علمه من علمه ، وجهله من جهله ، فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون.
واستمعوا إلى هذه القصّة ففيها آيات للسائلين ورايات للسالكين
بطلاها صديقان لي
لم أصادق غيرهما، ولا يعيش معي الآن سواهما بكلامهما بعد أن فقدتُ ما فقدتُ في محنتي ، وحُصرتُ عما بقي من القليل من مكتبتي ، ومُنعتُ من إلقاء كلمة ولو بعد الفجر مع مرضي وعلّتي ، وأعيش مغتربا بعيدا عن أمي في غير مدينتي ، ولا مال لي ولا زوج ولا ولد آنس بهم في وحشتي 
ولم أعد أقرأ هذه الأيام - غير ما أقرؤه للعمل والتكسب - بعد كلام الله وكلام رسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  غير كلامهما لدقيق فهومهما ورجحان عقولهما. 
ألا وهما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه النجيب ابن القيم رحمهما الله تعالى
يقول ابن القيم ما معناه -وعذرًا فأنا أكتب من الذاكرة على ضعفها ، ولا أذكر موضعه ، ولا تحضرني مكتبتي لأنقل منها ، وخيبت الشاملة ظني ، فلم تسعفني بهذه الواقعة ، وإنما جاءتني بكلام لابن القيم شبيه في المدارج فاستأنست به- يقول رحمه الله: قرأت قصة الفضيل بن عياض أنه مات ابنه فضحك ، فقيل له: أتضحك وقد مات ابنك فقال : إن الله أحب أمرًا فأحببتُ أن أحبّ ما أحبّ الله، أو إن الله قضى بقضاء فأحببت أن أرضى بقضائه ، فتذكرت حديث رسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لما مات ابنه إبراهيم فبكى ، وقال: «تدمع العين ويحزن القلب، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا، وإنا لفراقك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون»
فقلت: هل يكون الفضيل أكمل حالا من رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
فذهبت إلى الشيخ تقي الدين فذكرت له ما في نفسي فقال رحمه الله: أما الفضيل فما اتّسع قلبه لوارد الرضا من قدر الله ، ووارد الرحمة على موت ابنه ، فما استطاع إلا تحقيق الصبر والرضا فضحك، وأما رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فقد رضي وصبر ورحم. فبكى ودمعت عيناه وحزن قلبه رحمة، وصبر وقال: «ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا» تسليما. وهذا أكمل المقامات.
أو كلاما هذا معناه
فلو استدلّ أحد بفعل الفضيل - وهو مأجور إن شاء الله - كان مخطئًا هدي خير الأنام
فرفقا رفقا بأهل البلاء ، واحذروا أن تخاطبوهم بمثل ذلك ، فما كل مبتلى عنده من الصبر ما يحتمل قولكم ، ولا كلهم من أهل الذكر فيلهمه الله حجته ، ولعل كلمة تريدون بها خيرا تحزنه فيغضب له من يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه فيعافيه ويبتليكم، أسأل الله لي ولكم دوام العافية.
والحمد لله أنّ هذا كان معي ، فصدري يتّسع لكم ، ومهما أخطأتم أعلّمكم مما علّمني ربي ، فإني - يعلم الله - أحبكم في اللهأخوكم المحب
عيد بن فهمي بن محمد بن علي الحسيني
عفا الله عنه

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الشيخ الحبيب عيد ... فرج الله همك وأذهب غمك وشرح صدرك ... ووقاك من كل سوء

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> لكن عند الاحتجاج فدعوا أولئك وعليكم بالنبع الصافي القرآن والسنّة
> ففيهما من كل داء داواء ، ولكل سؤال جواب ، علمه من علمه ، وجهله من جهله ، فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون.


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاكم الله خيرا
ربنا يعلمنا ويعلمكم ويرزقنا الفهم الصحيح لنصوص الشارع ونصوص أهل العلم 
فرّج الله كربنا وكربكم وكروب المسلمين

----------


## رشيد الحضرمي

اللهم ياكاشف الغم ، يافارج الهم .. اللهم اكشف غمّ أخينا عيد،وفرج همه،واجعل له من كل ضيق مخرجا ،ومن كل بلاء عافية

----------


## أبوفردوس

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن ي يفرج همك ويكشف غمك  ؛   والله انها انها لزفرات وتأوهات تفجر القلوب حتى ولو صدرت من العدو ؛  فكيف بمن هو شيخنا وأخونا وقطعة من جسدنا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فرَّج الله عنكم وعنا وعن كل مسلمٍ.

----------


## عيد فهمي

(4) زفرة الحمّى
(الرمل)
*لو دمـوع العَـين* *تشفي علـّةً* ***** *لمـلأتمْ مـن دمـوعي ألـفَ* *عَيـنْ*
*هلْ يزورُ الفـرحُ قلبي أم تُرى****** *كُـتِب الحُـزنُ* *علـــيهِ فــرضَ عَيـنْ*
*في زمـــانٍ كثـــُــرتْ آلامُــــهُ* ***** *فالأمـــاني خُـــدعــــةٌ والـــوُدّ مَــيــنْ*
*يـا حُمَيمَـى فـارقــيــني* *إنـــني* ***** *لم يعُـــــدْ يُـسـعــــفُـني غَـــيـر* *اليـــدَيـنْ*
*خرجــتْ زفــرةُ صـدري جمـــرةً* ***** *فأعـدتـيهـا إلــيـــــه زفــــرتَــيــن  ْ*
*كَبِدي ماتت وكـادت مـهـجتي* ***** *تَـقتـفِــيهــا وفــؤادي بَـيــْنَ* *بَـيـــنْ*
*الـلَّيـــــالي كــرهـــــتْ آهــــاتِــــــ  هِ* ***** *فـقَــــلـــتْـ  ــهُ* *واتّـَـــقــــت  ْـــهُ بالـلُّـجَيـنْ*
*أذهبِ الباسَ إلهي عافني* ***** *واشف صدري واقضِ عنّي كلَّ دَينْ*

----------


## أبو الأسود البواسل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله تعالى ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد.
أما بعد:
قصدت يا شيخ عيد ما ابتلاك الله تعالى إلا لأنه يحبك ، وقد لا نفهم معنى هذا الابتلاء ، لكنا نفهم أن الله تعالى يحبنا لوكنا مثلك ولا أزكيك على الله على خير والحمد لله تعالى .
وهل أنت متأكد يا شيخ أن الذي يحدثك لم يبتلى ؟
أسأل الله الرحمن الرحيم أن يلبسك لباس العافية ، وأن يطيل عمرك ويشرح صدرك ، ويرزقك الرزق الطيب ، ويقر عينك برؤية والدتك الكريمة في أسرع وقت .اللهم آمين يارب العالمين.

----------


## نضال مشهود

فرج الله عنكم شيخنا عيد الحبيب . . وجعلكم من أوليائه الطاهرين الطيبين . . برحمة أرحم الراحمين .

ولعل مما يقلل الآلام ويخفف الأحزان : اليأس من الدنيا وما فيها وما إليها ، وإرادة الخير لكل مسلم .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

اليأس إحدى الرَّاحتين ولن ترى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تعبًا كفعل الخائب المكدود

----------


## أبومنصور

> إذا أردت أن تتعلّم الصبر فعليك بالقرآن والسنة
> وإذا أردت أن تتعلّم الرحمة فعليك بالقرآن والسنّة
> وإذا أردت أن تتعلّم الحكمة فعليك بالقرآن والسنّة
> وإذا أردت أن تتعلم جميع مكارم الأخلاق فعليك بالقرآن والسنّة
> وكلام أهل العلم جميعا على رءوسنا
> وقصصهم عبرة لنا
> لكنها يستدل لها ولا يستدل بها
> ويبحث عن أصلها ولا يقاس عليها
> فاقرءوا في حلية الأولياء وصفة الصفوة وسير الأعلام كيف شئتم ففيها من المواعظ حُلل
> ...


كلمات تكتب بماء الذهب..فبارك الله فيك..وفرج غمك..وازال كربك..وسهل لك امرك..وجعل ما يصبيك من هم او غم كفارة في الدنيا ورفعا للدرجات في الاخرة...ولا اخالك ناسيا نصيبك من الثلث الاخير من الليل فانه وقت نزول الرحمن الرحيم الى السماء الدنيا..حيث يفرج فيه الكربات ويستجاب فيه الدعوات وتنزل فيه الرحمات وتغفر فيه السيئات.
ولا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

شيخى الحبيب
ومعلمى الحليم
وأخى الأكبر
لا أعرف ماذا أقول كما تعلم،
*ليس لنا فرج ولا راحة إلا الهم والعناء والنصب حتى نرد إلى الدار التي أخرجنا منها*
أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يدخلك الجنة من غير حساب ولا عذاب وأن لا يحرمك من روئة ربنا عز وجل
اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

يقول ابن زيدون: 

ما عَلى ظَنِّيَ باسُ   يَجرَحُ الدَهرُ وَياسو
رُبَّما أَشرَفَ بِالمَر   ءِ عَلى الآمالِ ياسُ
وَلَقَد يُنجيكَ إِغفا   لٌ وَيُرديكَ احتِراسُ
وَالمَحاذيرُ سِهامٌ   وَالمَقاديرُ قِياسُ(1)
وَلَكَم أَجدى قُعودٌ   وَلَكم أَكدى التِماسُ
وَكَذا الدَهرُ إِذا ما   عَزَّ ناسٌ ذَلَّ ناسُ
وَبَنو الأَيّامِ أَخيا   فٌ سَراةٌ وَخِساسُ
نَلبَسُ الدُنيا وَلَكِن   مُتعَةٌ ذاكَ اللِباسُ

----------


## الأمل الراحل

كل من لاقيت يشكو دهره . . ليتَ شعري هذه الدنيا لمن !
فرج الله عنا وعنك آمين

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كلمات محزن جدا .....
 فرج الله عنكم أخي الفاضل و حفظك ربي من كل شر 
و أدامت  أفراحكم بكل خير أخي  عيد فهمي و هذا ليس على الله بعزيز 
سبحانه القادر على كل شيء تمنياتي لك مزيد من النجاح و التفوق .... مع وجه آخر إن شاء الله .... ( سعيد )

----------


## الهزبر

دعوه

فقد قال  الأول

لايعرف الشوق إلا من يكابده **ولاالصــبابة إلا من يعانيها

ولايسـهر الليل إلا من به ألم ** والنار ماتحرق إلا رجل واطيها

الله يفرج عنك دينك , اللهم در عليه الدرهم بالدينار والدينار بالقنطر

كان بعض الإخوان السودانيين ينتظر الفرج من رب العالمين في شائكة حلت به

فكنت أحب مداعبته يافلان هل أذهب الله عنك الضائقة فيتثمل بقول الشافعي :

ولرب نازلة يضيق به الفتى ذرعــا وعند الله منها المخرج

ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها (ضاقت مرة ثانية)

فكنت أبتسم لهذا القول منه!

وكانت لاتأتيني ضائقة إلا وتمثلت قوله
وأيما الله أن أطبقت الدنيا علي , وتنكر لي أعز الناس وألزمهم إلى قلبي

وأحمد الله الذي رفعني وأغناني حتى حقي في مال ابي وله الحمد أولا وآخرا وظاهرا وباطنا.

فرج الله عنك وأذهب الله عنك البلاء

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هذا كلام جميل وصلني عبر الإيميل من إحدى الأخوات وفقها الله :
الثقة بالله ....
 أمر عظيم غفلنا عنه كثيراً .. فما أحوجنا اليوم إلى هذه الثقة .. لنعيد بها توازن الحياة المنهار..
 ولكن ماهي الثقة بالله؟؟؟
 الثقة بالله.. تجدها في نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلاام عندما أُلقي في النار.. فقال بعزة الواثق بالله: حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.. فجاء الأمر الإلهي: يانار كوني برداً وسلاماً على إبراهيم
 الثقة بالله.. تجدها في هاجر عندما ولى زوجها وقد تركها في واد غير ذي زرع.. صحراء قاحلة وشمس ملتهبة ووحشة..
 قائلة : يا إبراهيم لمن تتركنا ؟ قالتها فقط لتسمع منه كلمة يطمئن بها قلبها .. فلما علمت أنه أمر إلهي قالت بعزة الواثق بالله .. إذًا لا يضيعنا ؛ ففجر لها ماء زمزم وخلد سعيها. . ولو أنها جزعت وهرعت لما تنعمنا اليوم ببركة ماء زمزم !
 الثقة بالله.. تجدها في أولئك القوم الذين قيل لهم : إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم.. ولكن ثقتهم بالله أكبر من قوة أعدائهم وعدتهم .. فقالوا بعزة الواثق بالله : حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ! فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء !
 الثقة بالله.. تجدها في ذلك المحزون الذي هام على وجهه .. من يا ترى يقضي دينه أو يحمل عنه شيئاً من عبئه .. إنه الله فانطرح بين يديه.. وبكى يتوسل إليه.. فكان أن سقطت عليه صرة من السماء قضى بها دينه وأصلح أمره !
 الثقة بالله.. تجدها في ذلك الذي مشى شامخاً معتزاً بدينه .. هامته في السماء .. بين قوم طأطأوا رؤوسهم يخشون كلام الناس !! الثقة بالله.. نعيم بالحياة.. طمأنينة بالنفس.. قرة العين.. أنشودة السعداء !
 فيا أمة الله أين الثقة بالله..
يامن تريد زوجة صالحة جميلة .. أين ثقتك بالله ؟
يامن تريدين زوجاً تقياً يسعدك .. أين ثقتك بالله ؟
 يامن يتوق إلى الهداية .. أين ثقتك بالله ؟
 يامن يريد السعادة .. أين ثقتك بالله ؟
 وقال ربكم أدعوني أستجب لكم .. فهل هناك أصدق من الله؟؟ ومن أوفى بعهده من الله؟
للفائدة :
http://file5.9q9q.net/Download/23335954/----.ppt.html

----------


## أبو بكر السعيد

فكم لله من لطفٍ خـفي        ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ    يدق خفاه عن فهمي الذكي 
وكم يسرٍ أتى من بعد عسرٍ   ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ    ففرج كربة القلب الشجي
وكم أمرٍ تُساء به صـباحًا       ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ    فتأتيك المســرة بالعشي
إذا ضاقت بك الأحوال يومًا   ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ    فثق بالواحد الفرد العلي
ولا تجزع إذا ما ناب خطب     ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ    فكم لله من لطفٍ خفي

----------


## آل عامر

الأخ الفاضل والشيخ الكريم / عيد ... وفقه الله
أسأل الله أن يجعل ما أصابك كفارة ورفعة لك في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## عيد فهمي

جزاكم الله خيرا أجمعين

----------


## يحيى صالح

أكرمك الله يا شيخَ عيد

من باب التأسي :

و لولا كثرة الباكين حولي * * *  على إخوانهم لقتلتُ نفسي

----------


## عيد فهمي

بارك الله لكم جميعا
اللهمّ ربّ النّاس * أذهب الباس * واشف أنت الشّافي * لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك * شفاء لا يغادر سقما
اللهمّ اقض عنّي ديني * وفرّج همّي * وآنس وحشتي * و هبْ لي من لدنك زوجة صالحة وذرية طيبة * إنّك أنت الوهّاب
زفرة الموت *** آخر الزفرات
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16011

----------


## عيد فهمي

جزى الله خيرا الأخت أسماء ، وجميع الذين شاركوها الدعاء ، من الأخوات الفضليات والإخوة الفضلاء
أسألكم الدعاء لشيخنا الفاضل عيد فهمي حفظه الله
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16022

----------


## لامية العرب

> اللهمّ ربّ النّاس * أذهب الباس * واشف أنت الشّافي * لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك * شفاء لا يغادر سقما
> اللهمّ اقض عنّي ديني * وفرّج همّي * وآنس وحشتي * و هبْ لي من لدنك زوجة صالحة وذرية طيبة * إنّك أنت الوهّاب


اللهم آمين يا حي يا قيوم

----------


## ذات العماد

اللهم اشفي كل مريض  
اللهم اشفي كل مريض 
اللهم اشفي كل مريض
آميــــــــــــ  ـــــــــن

----------


## عيد فهمي

لامية العرب ... ذات العماد
جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

ياشيخ عيد أين مواضيعك الطيبة؟

----------


## أبو مسلم السلفي

> أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> { أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ{1} وَوَضَعْنَا عَنكَ وِزْرَكَ{2} الَّذِي أَنقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ{3} وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ{4} فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً{5} إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً{6} فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانصَبْ{7} وَإِلَى رَبِّكَ فَارْغَبْ{8} }
> ماذا بك ياشيخ عيد أأنت محسود.
> توكل على الله ، وصلي على رسول الله ، اللهم صلي وسلم عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
> أعلم هذه الدنيا أصبح فيها الحليم حيران ، ولكن { أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ }
> يا شيخ عيد اسمع هذه القصة .
> كان في حجر أمه طفل لم يمشي بعد ، وأمه قروية ، لا تعلم أن الشمس تؤذي الطفل.
> جلست به تحت الشمس حتى مرض بالحمى ، وفقد سمعه.
> ...


عذرا أخي قد أخطأتَ خطأً فاحشا بقولك اللهم صلي على محمد فقد ناديت الله بالأنثى لأنك أثبت ياء المخاطبة المؤنثة للفعل في قولك صلي والصحيح أن تقول اللهم صل على محمد

----------


## ابو حمدان

واستمعوا إلى هذه القصّة ففيها آيات للسائلين ورايات للسالكين
بطلاها صديقان لي
لم أصادق غيرهما، ولا يعيش معي الآن سواهما بكلامهما بعد أن فقدتُ ما فقدتُ في محنتي ، وحُصرتُ عما بقي من القليل من مكتبتي ، ومُنعتُ من إلقاء كلمة ولو بعد الفجر مع مرضي وعلّتي ، وأعيش مغتربا بعيدا عن أمي في غير مدينتي ، ولا مال لي ولا زوج ولا ولد آنس بهم في وحشتي 
ولم أعد أقرأ هذه الأيام - غير ما أقرؤه للعمل والتكسب - بعد كلام الله وكلام رسوله  غير كلامهما لدقيق فهومهما ورجحان عقولهما. 
ألا وهما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه النجيب ابن القيم رحمهما الله تعالى
يقول ابن القيم ما معناه -وعذرًا فأنا أكتب من الذاكرة على ضعفها ، ولا أذكر موضعه ، ولا تحضرني مكتبتي لأنقل منها ، وخيبت الشاملة ظني ، فلم تسعفني بهذه الواقعة ، وإنما جاءتني بكلام لابن القيم شبيه في المدارج فاستأنست به- يقول رحمه الله: قرأت قصة الفضيل بن عياض أنه مات ابنه فضحك ، فقيل له: أتضحك وقد مات ابنك فقال : إن الله أحب أمرًا فأحببتُ أن أحبّ ما أحبّ الله، أو إن الله قضى بقضاء فأحببت أن أرضى بقضائه ، فتذكرت حديث رسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لما مات ابنه إبراهيم فبكى ، وقال: «تدمع العين ويحزن القلب، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا، وإنا لفراقك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون»
فقلت: هل يكون الفضيل أكمل حالا من رسول الله 
فذهبت إلى الشيخ تقي الدين فذكرت له ما في نفسي فقال رحمه الله: أما الفضيل فما اتّسع قلبه لوارد الرضا من قدر الله ، ووارد الرحمة على موت ابنه ، فما استطاع إلا تحقيق الصبر والرضا فضحك، وأما رسول الله  فقد رضي وصبر ورحم. فبكى ودمعت عيناه وحزن قلبه رحمة، وصبر وقال: «ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا» تسليما. وهذا أكمل المقامات.رائعة جدا جزاك الله خير

----------


## خَــــالِد

أسأله جل وعلا أن يفرج الله همك ويذهب غمك ويشرح صدرك ...

اللهم آمين

----------


## ناجية أحمد

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك ويكفيك ماأهمك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب
           (اللهم صب له من الخير صبا صبا ولاتجعل عيشه كدا كدا)

----------

